# Has anyone tried using a Y adapter to have 2 aircompressors in one line



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

has anyone tried to have 2 air compressors running into one line with a y adapter into a reservoir tank to keep an adequate amount of air plus itll fill the two tanks up faster i think? or will it overload the smaller compressor because the bigger compressor will build up pressure quicker?


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

If you put check valves in line after the compressors it should be fine .....make sure you install the check valves in the right direction.... before the Y split adapter.


----------



## tobmaster (Feb 21, 2008)

At work I use alot of air in my lab. I have a screw compressor that tends to keep up, but in the same line I have a 80gallon standard upright 220v oiled compressor. They are both hooked together (then through a chiller/drier). The trick is to set the pressure switch to different pressures. One (the screw machine) is set to 100psi. If my pressure drops below 100, it fires up. The other is set to 80psi. If pressure continues to drop they both fire up (or if one stops working) Since they both cut off about at 145 the really never 'fight' one another
-toby


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

tobmaster said:


> At work I use alot of air in my lab. I have a screw compressor that tends to keep up, but in the same line I have a 80gallon standard upright 220v oiled compressor. They are both hooked together (then through a chiller/drier). The trick is to set the pressure switch to different pressures. One (the screw machine) is set to 100psi. If my pressure drops below 100, it fires up. The other is set to 80psi. If pressure continues to drop they both fire up (or if one stops working) Since they both cut off about at 145 the really never 'fight' one another
> -toby


 That's some great information. Two years ago I bought a second compressor because my first one was incredibly loud (cheap 2-cycle buzz bomb type). This year with all of the painting I did I was constantly waiting for the new (oil type) to catch up. It was really frustrating. Both are 33G and during construction season I don't care how loud they are. I was was going to try the same thing anyway and I'm glad to know that it will work.


----------



## tobmaster (Feb 21, 2008)

The key is that you set the pressure switch(s) to different pressures. You want one to be the main compressor and the other to only work when pressure drops below the specified amount. IF they are both set at the same pressure, the set-up doesn't work as well.


----------



## Brett Baker (Aug 3, 2010)

Great, I was going to put another compressor on my network this year, I had a friend explain that but forgot, thanks for covering this


----------

